# Codificador para dar start



## Cristhian_750 (Jun 27, 2009)

Hola a todos Dios les bendiga
resulta que tengo un fiat zastava 750z y lo que quiero hacer es que cada vez que lo quieras prender, al abrir el switch te pida una clave para dar start, tengo algo en mente pero no estoy seguro si para esto necesito un programador de integrados o PIC, yo trabajo con unos dispositivos que al conectar te piden una clave, si la clave no es correcta pues no lo puedes usar, eso es lo que quiero que si no tenes la clave no lo podas prender, que sea una especie de interruptor pero codificado,

les agradeceseria su colaboracion inmensamente


----------



## tecnogirl (Jul 14, 2009)

El bloqueo del encendido de un auto por alguien no autorizado se puede hacer de muuucchhisimas maneras, unas mas sofisticadas que otras. Por la que consultas, es lo suficientemente sofisticada para requerir un controlador embebido, tal como una cpu o un microcontrolador o un ASIC, etc. Salu2.


----------

